# Java Logik, HTML GUI?



## DonChiechot (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem Projekt mit, welches sich mit der Entwicklung eines Steuerungsgeräts für ein Hausautomatisierungssystem beschäftigt.

Die Software (Firmware) des Steuergeräts basiert auf einer klassischen 3 Tier Architektur. Datenhaltung und Logik haben wir in Java realisiert. Funktioniert auch soweit. Was nun noch fehlt ist eine ansprechende Bedienoberfläche. Zu diesem Zweck haben wir uns mit Usability-Spezialisten zusammengesetzt, die uns dann empfohlen haben die GUI mittels HTML und CSS umzusetzen (wäre wohl flexibler und weniger Zeitaufwendig).

Meine erste Frage: Was haltet ihr davon? Macht es wirklich Sinn die GUI eines geschlossenen Systems mit HTML zu realisieren?

Und darauf aufbauend: Wenn wir wirklich HTML als Oberfläche verwenden, welche Technik würdet ihr mir dann für die Anbindung an die Logik empfehlen? Ich kenne mich leider auf diesem Gebiet nicht so gut aus. Begriffe wie Applets, JSP und Servlets sind mir wohl bekannt, mein Know-How in diesen Gebieten reicht aber leider nicht aus um einzuschätzen welches wohl die beste Lösung für ein geschlossenes System ist. Letztendlich müsste die Logik ja viel mit GUI interagieren und evtl. sogar direkt auf Objekte des DOM zugreifen.

Wäre schön ihr mir ein wenig weiter helfen könntet!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Technoblade (7. Juli 2011)

Damit, dass es sich mit HTML und CSS schnell realisieren lässt haben eure Experten denke ich recht.

JSP/Servlets sind sehr ähnlich, da hatten wir hier vor kurzem noch eine Frage wo denn denn die Unterschiede liegen, kann man sich hier ansehen.

Ich persönlich kenne mich hauptsächlich in Java aus, daher fällt mir auch nur noch eine weitere Idee ein. Ihr könntet euer GUI in Java erstellen und die Anbindung über RMI (*R*emote *M*ethod *I*nvocation) regeln. Das würde die Kommunikation zwischen Logik und GUI denke ich relativ einfach machen. Hier eine kurze Einführung in RMI: -klick mich-


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2011)

Hi

wenn es HTML-basiert sein soll, fällt ein Applet schon mal weg.
Ein Applet ist ein Javaprogramm, das zwar als Teil einer HTML-Seite
im Browser angezeigt wird / werden kann, seine Oberfläche
aber wie ein alleinstehendes Javaprogramm mit Javamitteln aufbaut.

zu Servlets und JSP:
Bist du mit der Kombination PHP/HTML besser vertraut?
Nichts anderes ist das hier.

Bei PHP generiert das PHP-Programm irgendwas aus HTML, CSSund JavaScript
und kann über Ajax damit ein paar Daten austauschen.

Bei den Java-Servlets nimmt ein Javaprogramm den Platz von PHP ein.
HTML, CSS, JavaScript und Ajax bleiben erhalten.

Der Unterschied zwischen Servlets und JSP: JSP baut auf den Servlets auf.
Zu erwähnen sind außerdem noch Frameworks wie Wicket, die man da verwenden kann

Direkt auf das DOM zugreifen kann man jedenfalls in keinem der Fälle, egal ob PHP oder Java.
Den Umweg über JavaScript muss man immer gehen.

Noch ein Punkt: So, wie man für PHP die PHP-Runtime am Server installieren muss,
braucht man für den Java-Serverteil Apache Tomcat (oÄ).

Gruß


----------



## DonChiechot (7. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Jetzt ist mir die Sache schon viel klarer.

Die Sache mit RMI werde ich auf jeden Fall aufgreifen, falls wir uns für eine Java Lösung entscheiden sollten.

Sehr geholfen hat mir der Vergleich mit PHP/HTML. Mir war irgendwie nicht bewusst dass AJAX genauso mit einem Java Servlet arbeiten kann wie mit PHP. Danke für die Erleuchtung


----------



## genodeftest (8. Juli 2011)

Noch ein Tipp: GWT https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Google_Web_Toolkit


----------

